

Are cars the next hacking frontier? - bishvili
http://www.thecarconnection.com/marty-blog/1048876_could-connectivity-and-smartphones-open-your-car-up-to-hackers

======
markstansbury
I'm pretty sure that cars are the _old_ hacking frontier. As in, kids into
computers today would have been into cars 50 years ago. Instead of lan parties
everyone came over and worked on your car.

